# Want to play fantasy hockey?



## edX (Oct 4, 2003)

hockey season starts next week. sorry i waited so late to start this but here goes anyway. i'm inviting everyone from here and macfora to join so hopefully we'll get enough to have a nice league in time. you need to sign up ASAP. i'll be setting the draft as ready on monday night if we can get at least 6 people to join.

In order to join, just go to 
http://hockey.fantasysports.yahoo.com/hockey 
click the Sign Up Now! button and choose to Join a Custom League.  Then, when prompted, enter the following information...

  League ID#: 67333
 Password: sharks

it's free, all you need is a yahoo id (which is free if you don't already have one)


----------



## edX (Oct 5, 2003)

so far one team signed up for hockey. would like to see at least 4 more. welcome to the Boston Bruins!!

btw - it's a head to head league with an autodraft, daily roster changes and IT'S FREE!


----------



## mdnky (Oct 5, 2003)

There was a stray *,* in the link causing problems.


----------



## Trip (Oct 5, 2003)

A Yahoo ID?! Can somebody register one for me...I'm too lazy.


----------



## edX (Oct 5, 2003)

the link appears to be working just fine now. you can also find it by going to the main yahoo games page and selecting fantasy hockey.


----------



## edX (Oct 5, 2003)

ah, i see he figured it out. welcome to mdnky and the Cyclones! 

3 teams so far. need more.


----------



## edX (Oct 5, 2003)

welcome to team 4 - the burninators!!


----------



## edX (Oct 6, 2003)

still looking for more teams - 4 - 6 more would be ideal. 2 more would be enough. i'd like to set us draft ready late monday nite. this means owners should be ranking their draft order before then. if we don't have more players by then, i may wait til tuesday night and hope we get our draft processed in less than 24 hours as the hockey season starts weds. nite.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 6, 2003)

Ed I meant there was an errant coma in the link you posted causing all kinds of problems.  

i.e. http://hockey.fantasysports.yahoo.com/hockey,


----------



## edX (Oct 6, 2003)

oh, well, it's definitly the yahoo version. 

need more players!! where are the Canadiens around here when you need them?


----------



## edX (Oct 6, 2003)

bump and move.


----------



## Stridder44 (Oct 6, 2003)

I like pizza


----------



## edX (Oct 6, 2003)

well, we still only have 4 teams. i'm not going to make us draft ready until we have at least 6 teams. i'd really like to have 8. sure would be nice if some more people would join. 

at any rate, we may miss the first week of the season. no biggie i guess. hockey lasts forever and then some.


----------



## 3mors (Oct 7, 2003)

it would be nice to understand how this game works.


----------



## edX (Oct 7, 2003)

ok, fantasy sports are based on the real game - in this case, the National Hockey League. fantasy sports are scored based upon the accomplishments of the real life player. but your fantasy team is made up of players from different teams. so even if a guy's real team loses, he still might score you enough points to help you win. and while some scoring categories are obvious, like goals and assists, others make up for other ways players perform.  the secret is to assemble and manage a team that consistently performs well. some teams pretty much come like that out of the draft process. others will have players that don't live up to expectations. these players are best replaced thru free agency or trades. watching who the undrafted players are that are doing good is part of it.

the best way to learn how it works is to just play. my first year i didn't know anything about it but managed to win one of the three leagues i was in. of course, one of my other ones came in last and another was eliminated in the first round of playoffs. 

as far as how we compete against each other - each week you get matched against another team in the league. you have to beat them to accumulate wins. at the end there is a playoff system that determines the final winner.

just ask specific questions if i still haven't explained enough. we're just playing for fun and 'bragging rights'. it's free. all it costs you is a little time.


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## edX (Oct 7, 2003)

something's wrong in your url arden. page not found is all i get. and if this is another of your 'i don't like sports' replies, you can take it elsewhere.


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

Well, the URL is supposed to be a straight image, but it puts out the URL instead, though it works when I click on it.  I'll upload it if I need to.

And I'm not going to say anything about my opinions about sports, just that.


----------



## quiksan (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *welcome to team 4 - the burninators!! *



thanks - I just started playing Fantast Football on yahoo (which is worthless, cuz I barely follow football...), but since I had the account already setup, and I LOVE hockey, I'm totally in!  

hopefully I fare better in Hockey!
c'mon everyone, sign up!


----------



## edX (Oct 7, 2003)

if any of you who have signed up would like to invite your friends or family to sign up, please feel free to do so.


----------



## edX (Oct 7, 2003)

bump and move again. 

really looking for 2 more people to join very soon.


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 7, 2003)

ok ill join, i used to follow hockey when the Sabres were good


----------



## edX (Oct 7, 2003)

welcome to the Cold then!! (good name for a hockey team!!) 

yea, my real dedication to following hockey was many, many, many years ago but i find that fantasy hockey is helping me learn some about the game today and who's good now. gives me more to read in the sports news at least.


----------



## edX (Oct 8, 2003)

btw - that's 5 teams now. we need at least one more, and preferably 3. if you're on the edge about doing this, go ahead and give it a try. we promise not to razz you too much and to be as helpful as possible.


----------



## edX (Oct 8, 2003)

well, i think that if we don't have more teams by the end of today, i will make this league public at yahoo to fill the league out. we'll stipulate that it is for mac users. this could be a good thing if we end up meeting some new folks as a result.


----------



## edX (Oct 8, 2003)

last call before i move it to the public domain in about 4 hours. after that, you can still join as long as the league hasn't filled up - i have set it for a maximum of 10. (btw - the link is in the first post of this thread)


----------



## edX (Oct 9, 2003)

ok, i've just made it available to any yahoo member searching for a team. i did say in the description that it is "for Apple MacIntosh users". we'll go draft ready about 24 hrs after the last team joins. so have your draft rankings finalized by then. once we change our status to ready, you can't change them.


----------



## sjb2016 (Oct 9, 2003)

I need to get out of the News and Rumors forum more often.  Been looking for a fantasy league.  I'm in, the Sam Brown Belts.


----------



## quiksan (Oct 9, 2003)

hey Edx, when are you gonna release to draft our team's players?

Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't got no durn players.  
thx!


----------



## edX (Oct 9, 2003)

quiksan - about 24 hrs after the 10th team joins. we are currently up to eight. we are now getting players from the yahoo public as well as here. (the league still says it's for mac users). i would guess we'll go draft ready tomorrow and have teams by sunday at the latest. if so, we'll start our season on monday.


----------



## edX (Oct 9, 2003)

oh, and welcome to Sam Brown Belts!!


----------



## quiksan (Oct 9, 2003)

cool - thanks for the clarification edX!!


----------



## edX (Oct 11, 2003)

ok, we've got 10 teams and we've drafted. league play starts on monday so whatever your lineup does before then doesn't count for anything. remember you can change players daily - good strategy to play guys whose teams are playing and bench those who aren't. you can set your lineup for the whole week in a single session for this. just keep jumping your roster ahead one day and make the changes. this is good when you don't have time everyday.

good luck all!!


----------



## edX (Oct 21, 2003)

wow, i'm ahead at the end of week one. but looking at the other games, i can see it was largely in part to who i got matched up against. some of you have better teams than i do. which is why i've been active adding and dropping players.

a few hints i've picked up - you can change your lineup for the whole week at once. but if you add or drop anybody, you have to redo it. several of you haven't even checked your lineups it seems. lots of 'NA' (not available) players still in roster spots - some active. and you can move an IR player to IR staus and free up a spot on your team for adding another player till the other one is healthy. but you don't have to reactivate him when the NHL does. you can wait and see how he does before deciding if and when to drop another player to add them back to active status. 

when looking at free agents, try ordering them by rank, not q-rank. q-rank was their projected ability. rank is how they are really doing now that the season has started. but don't be too quick to give up on highly ranked q-rank guys who are having a slow start. some of my worst players right now are some of myhighest draft choices. but i made the mistake in the past of giving up on them in this situation and regretted it. most of the top 50 or so are proven players who will most likely spring back before long. another way to order them is by what you are lacking. look at where you are not doing well and look to add players that excell in that area - like FW or PIM or =/-. you might do better with a mediocre player with lots of one of these than with a slightly above average player who gives you none of them. 

well, that's my free advice for the day.


----------



## edX (Oct 21, 2003)

and do remember that you can change your lineup daily. this is important as different teams play on different days. the only days you're likely to have a full team of active players are thur and sat. like i said though, you can go ahead and do them in advance. you don't need to actually change them by visiting the site each day unless you really want to.


----------



## edX (Oct 23, 2003)

mdnky & nb3004- you seriously need to manage your teams. you have several players who are not in hockey any more and at least one on IR. you can move them to IR status and make room for another player. the NA players you should just dump and pick up new players in the same positions more or less. you've both got the core of a very good team, with a few more active players you'll be really competitive i think.

sjb - wtf? half your team is on the bench. you need to put them back in active roster spots. they're not scoring for you any more.


----------



## edX (Oct 23, 2003)

oh mdnky - i should say that you should hang on to havlat - he is on his way back. he was just a hold out.


----------

